# Ear laceration repair/Complex or intermediate???



## keke74 (Aug 24, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I have a question in regards to the below scenario. 

laceration anesthetized with 2% lidocaine, cartilage was reapproximated with 4-0 vicryl in a simple interrupted fashion. The skin was then closed with 4-0 nylon. I am leaning toward a Complex laceration repair due to cartilage involvement but wanted to get other opinions.

Thanks in advance


----------



## danskangel313 (Sep 4, 2016)

Based off the narrative, the only closure that was done was at the skin level. The documentation states the cartilage was only reapproximated, not repaired via closure, using an absorbable material to hold it in place. I say this is a simple repair.


----------

